# Horrible taste coming from in my throat...



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

what could this be? It has been going on for a few months but seems to be getting worse. I tried to address it with my ND but she kind of assumed it was coming 'from my gut' and we are doing some tests to address that angle.

A few things to consider:

I brush and floss regularly and go to the dentist every 6 mos. I've also been gargling 2x/day either with warm water, salt water or an herbal mouthwash. I also brush my tongue. I'm sure this isn't a 'mouth' issue.

I have a nodule on my thyroid that puts a bit of pressure on my throat. I was thinking maybe it is creating a spot somewhere where food is getting stuck and festering? (yuck, but maybe?) ND didn't think so, but I still think it is possible.

I had an ultrasound of my thyroid last fall (or maybe it was late in the summer....) when I first complained about this to my ND and nothing came of it (apparently no one thought it was cause for concern - it hadn't grown much since the last ultrasound).

I do get a white coating in the back of my tongue sometimes...though I don't think it is thrush.

I am pretty certain I DON'T have tonsil stones...I've poked and prodded and couldn't find any lol

Any other ideas about this? I am due to go back to my ND within the next week or two to go over my GI testing results (stool and saliva testing for parasites, allergies, gut flora and who knows what else!) so I want to have some ideas to explore with her.

I NEED to resolve this. It is horrible and embarrassing and I am sure it causes me to have foul breath - so I don't want to be around people. And of course there is the concern that maybe this is something really serious that we are overlooking.

Thank you if you read this...I was just trying to be thorough and hope to find some solutions.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

"Bad Breath/taste" comes from the gut.
Removing processed foods and adding in nutrient dense foods, and doing a food based candida cleanse will take care of the problem.
Kefir, made with raw milk and Kombucha greatly aid in cleansing and recolonizing the gut.
Here is a good link.
http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/index.php
Take the candida test, and see what your score is.
Paula


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

2 other things it could be

metallic taste - stomach acid

just a general undescribable gross taste - stomach bile

For either one you could have silent reflux or gallstone issues


----------



## sunkissedmumma67 (Jul 9, 2007)

Could be stomach acid, bad tooth or sinus problem.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

You could have tonsil stones. I get them and I can't see them. They hide in the crevice between that sort of web thing that is right in front of your tonsils and the actual tonsil. There is actually quite a cave in that area. I don't recommend this but, I take an extra large bobby pin and straighten it out and then get a flashlight and shine it back there. I take the bobby pin and sort of pull that web part forward and dig around a little bit behind it to dislodge anything back there.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

For me, the answer was getting a cheap plastic (I think there are stainless steel ones, too) tongue scraper. I brushed my tongue when I brushed my teeth, but only the tongue scraper took care of the bad taste and white coating. Both were gone after a couple of days of scraping my tongue once or twice a day. Have you tried tongue scrapers?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
You could have tonsil stones. I get them and I can't see them. They hide in the crevice between that sort of web thing that is right in front of your tonsils and the actual tonsil. There is actually quite a cave in that area. I don't recommend this but, I take an extra large bobby pin and straighten it out and then get a flashlight and shine it back there. I take the bobby pin and sort of pull that web part forward and dig around a little bit behind it to dislodge anything back there.

Lots of possibililities, but I want to second this.

I use a hydrofloss (water-pic type device) on the lowest setting, first aimed directly at the back of my mouth/throat. Then, I stick it all the way back and aim sideways. There is usually quite a crop of tonsil stones that can be harvested in this manner. Breath is usually better.

But, the tonsil stones themselves could be a result of diet/gut/yeast/allergies. Don't know the complete answer to that for myself, yet.

Instead of a tongue scraper, I use a washcloth to "scrub" my tongue.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
You could have tonsil stones. I get them and I can't see them. They hide in the crevice between that sort of web thing that is right in front of your tonsils and the actual tonsil. There is actually quite a cave in that area. I don't recommend this but, I take an extra large bobby pin and straighten it out and then get a flashlight and shine it back there. I take the bobby pin and sort of pull that web part forward and dig around a little bit behind it to dislodge anything back there.

Yep, tried that. I used a flashlight and a long cotton swab. I probed the area pretty thoroughly and found nothing. It gave me a sore throat for a couple of days though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neuromancer* 
For me, the answer was getting a cheap plastic (I think there are stainless steel ones, too) tongue scraper. I brushed my tongue when I brushed my teeth, but only the tongue scraper took care of the bad taste and white coating. Both were gone after a couple of days of scraping my tongue once or twice a day. Have you tried tongue scrapers?

I do have one and use it occasionally but not every day. I'll try using it daily again and see if that does the trick. Thanks for the suggestion!

I am thinking it may be linked to my sinuses. It could be a combo of all of those things.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Bumping because I've been scraping my tongue too and it isn't helping. This is terrible is just constantly tastes bad and won't go away







I'll be seeing my doctor probably next week but I'd love more ideas.

I don't really eat processed foods for the most part except some white flour and sugar (homemade stuff though). I'm sure I could stand to cut those out completely. I may try that.

I may try again to dig for tonsil stones and see if anything turns up.

I know that when I gargle deeply, if I spit out the water it tastes terrible.


----------



## dewi (Jul 26, 2004)

Bad breath /bad taste that you're describing originates in your gut, the reason I say this is that you have tried all the know remedies to correct more normal bad breath.

Are your bowel movements normal?
Do your bowel movements have any mucus, blood, constipation, diarrhea or a combo of constipation and diarrhea.
If so get a colonospcy to rule out a gut disease, all of the above creates bad breath.

You said you have white coating in your throat, overgrowth of yeast in your gastrointestinal system can contribute to the odor.

The tests you had should Rule out systematic yeast overgrowth.

Naturally I'm assuming you don't' have any tooth or gum problems.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you. Yes, I am beginning to realize it must be my gut. I just watched Jerry Brunetti's lecture about eating for health and he mentioned this too (bad breath/bad taste = poor digestion).


----------



## RosaWilliams (Oct 24, 2013)

Was this ever resolved, I have a horrible taste in my mouth too







Can't pinpoint the problem.


----------

